# The Many Uses for WD40 NT



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The ingenuity for the use of WD40.... This may have been around but it's very.... Wellllllll..... you decide....









How to Inflate a Tire with WD40


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

THAT'S DIFFERENT!! 

Barry


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Dear! We had best not let Tim "the Toolman" Taylor see that one. He would manage to incinerate an entire vehicle!









Thanks Stan,
David Meashey


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

It works rather well to get silly putty out of hair.. Don't ask how I know that..


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Youcould get a very close shave with WD-40 too.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok,so how did that work?


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);
I've seen it done with ether. You spray the WD40 into the tire and ignite it. It explodes, sort of, and the expanding shockwave pushes the tire bead onto the rim with enough force that it seals. It is not the safest way to do it but if your in the middle of nowhere and you need to fix a flat, it works. BTW it take a sizable amount of air to seat a tubeless tire.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

We have a system on a printing press that has a Strictly Air Driven Sequencer. There are Air Drive Timers and such on the unit. If the Moisture trap on the air Regulator is not emptied regularly Water gets into the sequencer. The water Plugs the small orifices of the sequencer. I remove the hose from the Regulator on the lower pressure side and spray a bunch of WD 40 in it. Then I remove one of the hoses from a Air Cylinder, the side that holds the cylinder retracted. Then I apply pressure to the system. The WD 40 is dragged through the system by the rushing air. When the WD 40 sprays out of the open hose from the cylinder I turn off air and re assemble everything. The WD 40 has pulled with it, as it travels through the system, all the moisture / water. Then the Sequencer works flawlessly again 

This is what it was originally designed to do I think 


JJ


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

JJ, 
You are correct, the WD stands for Water Displacement. The 40, is the 40th formula attempt. 
Ralph


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yerrite, JJ..... The WD40 stands for "Water Displacement – 40th Attempt". 

Sorry, Ralph... Came in just a few minutes later with my response...


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

It sure works good on removing Pine sap on rails & keeps the wheel from rusting at the same time. Been using it for 10 years or more.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

That is some good information, Stan. Only one problem. How many of you out there drive around with a can of WD-40 in their vehicle? OK, maybe me, as I have this box full of discarded paints, solvents, etc that I am threatening to take to the recycling center--someday. But as for your average person...?


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops! I almost forgot an equally important element of the exploding WD-40 fix-it tip: fire. Now that we live in a smoking-free world, who carries matches or a cigarette lighter around with 'em. We still keep some matches around the house to light candles with, but other than that, nadda. Maybe ya could use an exploding cellphone battery...


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By joe rusz on 31 May 2012 02:35 PM 
That is some good information, Stan. Only one problem. How many of you out there drive around with a can of WD-40 in their vehicle? OK, maybe me, as I have this box full of discarded paints, solvents, etc that I am threatening to take to the recycling center--someday. But as for your average person...? 

My son kept a can of WD-40 in the back of his Bronco and on a trip with his wife one time, she began to laugh and said that she could not feel her legs. Hmmm... strange to be laughing about such a thing! Then he began to feel very light headed, but had the presence of mind to get the car to the side of the highway and get the windows and doors open. He managed to get his wife out of the car, but she had trouble standing. After they were both out of the car for a few minutes they began to feel better and my son went to investigate the odor the car seem to have. In the back he found that the cap had come off the WD-40 can and it had fallen over and been wedged against the side of the cardboard box that contained other car "essesentials" (oil, antifreeze, etc.) and the box was soaked in WD-40. He had to remove the box and discard it and let the car air out for quite a while before his wife could get back in the car. They drove the rest of the trip with all the windows down.

To this day, although he has a can of WD-40 in his shop area, he never uses it indoors or anywhere near his wife.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That sure was an interesting trick on the tire! Personally I avoid WD-40 unless it's a last resort. I find that it is OK at loosening things up but I have found that unless you use a real oil to lubricate after it, you will get accelerated rusting because of the aggressive cleaners/solvents in there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

For years Pressmen have been using WD 40 to lubricate Ink Keys on a printing press. I have fought that and fought that to no Avail. Nothing is more Satisfying then to hand them a bill for 1500 or 2000 Dollars because I had to take the ink key assembly apart , Clean the Keys, Lube them , and Re assembly the ink key assembly and being able to say " I told you so" 

WD 40 is more of a solvent than it is a Lubricant. Yes it loosens things up and stops a squeaky hinge but it evaporates and leaves no Lubricant behind.

I use Marvels Mystery Oil for most lubrication . 

JJ


----------

